# Still have not heard back after my interview



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From what you describe from the letter, it sounds like they left the ball in your court. What have you done to fulfill the requirements they outlined? If you've fulfilled them, you really need to call the person that signed that letter. I really wouldn't expect any more contact from them. You need to call them and find out what your next step is. Sitting around and waiting never really worked out for me, and I don't expect it will work for you. Be proactive.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I go back to school in about two weeks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

smb43432 said:


> I got back to school in about two weeks.


That's fantastic news. 

Your homework for tomorrow is to call whoever signed that letter and tell them that. You also need to ask them what your next step with them should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Some locals are not only require Algebra but also that you have 4.0 average and or more than one year.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Some locals are not only require Algebra but also that you have 4.0 average and or more than one year.


4.0 average might be a bit of an overstatement that I don't buy, decent grades, maybe, 4.0 unlikely.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> From what you describe from the letter, it sounds like they left the ball in your court. What have you done to fulfill the requirements they outlined? If you've fulfilled them, you really need to call the person that signed that letter. I really wouldn't expect any more contact from them. You need to call them and find out what your next step is. Sitting around and waiting never really worked out for me, and I don't expect it will work for you. Be proactive.


Move to a right to work state!:001_huh:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You are out of their sight you are out of their mind, go to school, get a job open shop and gain experience and try again. I'd be damn if I'd hold my breath waiting for them.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

How about a 3.2? I am enjoying going to school for now anyways it just seems they should at least give me a yes no or maybe. 

I guess I should get used getting the short end of the stick if I ever do get it..or so I've heard.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

smb43432 said:


> How about a 3.2? I am enjoying going to school for now anyways it just seems they should at least give me a yes no or maybe.
> 
> I guess I should get used getting the short end of the stick if I ever do get it..or so I've heard.


In my experience SOME of those in charge at locals can be elitist, and look down their noses at green apprentices, know they hold a hammer over your head.

Move on and try later


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> Some locals are not only require Algebra but also that you have 4.0 average and or more than one year.


I think if a guy was that smart and dedicated to school he would be in college somewhere and not dreaming about digging trenches.


----------



## crash43 (Aug 13, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I think if a guy was that smart and dedicated to school he would be in college somewhere and not dreaming about digging trenches.


Funny thing is, I did just that. I am a bean counter, with 3.7 GPA, and am bored to tears every day I come to work. 

I took the JATC test, passed, and recently had my interview. Two of the interviewers questioned me why I want to get my hands dirty since it not pencil pushing. I told them that I was bored at work and always wanted to be a Union Electrician. Final question was I am taking a big pay cut to go to the apprenticeship program, am I worried about supporting my family. I told them that I wasn't, since my wife makes much more money than I do. 

I answered all of their questions very truthfully, which had me really worried that I failed my interview. Just received my letter yesterday stating that I did in fact pass! :thumbup: They did not state what my rank or percentage was. They said that will come later. 

Hopefully I get in this year, since I cannot take pencil pushing much longer. I believe my local takes close to 80 people at a pop for school. At least that was the impression I got when I applied for the program.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Introyble said:


> Move to a right to work state!:001_huh:


 
And marry the BA's daughter/son/cousin/sister you get the picture. But yea they gave you directions right after the interview. Go to school and get a job with a non-union contractor for experience.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Never wait, but keep applying to other locals. I applied to one, then another. got the one, and then 2 years later, the first called me for an offer....

never wait


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

From prior experience, I took my first interview in Jan 08'. Didn't hear back for almost 3 to 4 months. when I got a letter it informed me of taking another interview in six months and that I would be available for selection for the 09' class. After the second interview I received another letter but this one told me when the first day of orientation was and how much books were...

From the sound of things you seem like an educated, intelligent young man, and you would be an asset to your local. Don't get discouraged and keep on toolin' away.

:thumbup:


----------



## Balthazar (Sep 17, 2010)

you could also just move to alberta, join the 424 and work as much as you want for the rest of your life...

*gag* im sorry i even sugessted it... im pretty sure we're broken up here. perfect example of a "open door" policy gone wrong (or how i predicted)

but we have lots of work! :laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Balthazar said:


> you could also just move to alberta, join the 424 and work as much as you want for the rest of your life...
> 
> *gag* im sorry i even sugessted it... im pretty sure we're broken up here. perfect example of a "open door" policy gone wrong (or how i predicted)
> 
> but we have lots of work! :laughing:


 
How would it work if you had a journeycard in the US and wanted to work up there sometime? I really like Canada during the summer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It is asinine, to rude, inconsiderate and IMO NOT RIGHT the way apprentices are left out to rot on the vine till the local union idiots notify them of something they could easily handle in 2-3 hours of calls.

Mr. Dip****z we are sorry to inform you that at this time we are not excepting apprentices, it may be a few months to a few years. We will keep your application on file and inform should anything change.

Difficult NO!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's just common courtesy to call someone back after they apply and let them know they weren't chosen. Makes you wonder how they get treated in that program. Not to say that all programs are like this one either.


----------



## Balthazar (Sep 17, 2010)

im pretty sure you can just show up at our hall and sign the books as a traveller, If youre a member down in the states the way OSSA is set up im pretty sure we recognize american tickets.

the "plants" are big enough to have their own code rules and they seem to me, to be a combination of our code and yours ( not that they were that disimular in the first place) so i cant reallysee why they wouldnt accept your tickets... and ive werked with a couple of americans up here too so i know it can be done.

another good point to bring up is that we're still accepting ontario tickets, so im pretty sure americans are welcome (lol inside joke/flamebait)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Makes you wonder how they get treated in that program.


He'll have to walk on eggshells and avoid making waves. Up until the day he takes the JW exam, its like they look for any excuse to railroad a man. Sometimes I don't get why the training center works that way.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

keep waiting for them to call you.

post again in a year or so if they haven't called yet. By that time, I will really be hopping mad.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Here it is not uncommon for some one to apply 2 or 3 times before they are excepted.

Drives me nuts. The latest group of recruits look like there out on work release. 

I predict a 50% drop out rate for that group.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Here it is not uncommon for some one to apply 2 or 3 times before they are excepted.
> 
> Drives me nuts. The latest group of recruits look like there out on work release.
> 
> I predict a 50% drop out rate for that group.


I'd bet 25%-50% is typical, many for poor class room attendance or grades, many apprentices (like me at the time) went into construction because we did not want any further schooling.

Seems with all the crap the union puts apprentices through, interviews, requiring good grades in HS and with high unemployment that they would get a better crop. But then the slackers are mostly relatives of present union members:shifty:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I'd bet 25%-50% is typical, many for poor class room attendance or grades, many apprentices (like me at the time) went into construction because we did not want any further schooling.
> 
> Seems with all the crap the union puts apprentices through, interviews, requiring good grades in HS and with high unemployment that they would get a better crop. But then the slackers are mostly relatives of present union members:shifty:



We've discussed this before. It really is a great program we have. the problem is the double standard that exists. Some guys get cut no slack and others get pushed through. Nepotism exists in all levels of business and industry, and it wouldn't bother me as much if everyone was treated the same once they were in.

But on the up side, it doesn't seem to be as bad as it was back in the day. That's the impression I get from talking to the old timers any way.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Part of the bitterness I hold against the union is not being allowed into the apprenticeship, this held me back somewhat financially and affected other benefits. But mostly it pissed me off being told I was not good enough. I know of 4 different sons that got in that year, 2 flunked out and made A anyway, 2 were pushed through.

I do work for one of those 4 dolts now and he is sooooooooo stupid he would barely qualify as a piss poor laborer, but got his present job because of daddy and surely he must blow somebody to keep his job..

I know nepotism exist, such is life, but when it affects me it is MY LIFE.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> brian john;289220]Part of the bitterness I hold against the union is not being allowed into the apprenticeship, this held me back somewhat financially and affected other benefits. But mostly it pissed me off being told I was not good enough. I know of 4 different sons that got in that year, 2 flunked out and made A anyway, 2 were pushed through.


Oh believe me I understand completely. I applied 3 times and was never accepted. I only got in after I organized. Even though I had plenty of experience I had to go through the apprenticeship anyway. I got a year credited and came in at 50% of the J-Man rate. So It wasn't all bad.

I'm glad I went through the program though. I really picked up a lot of really good things. In all honesty I probably got more out of it then most guy's because I already had some schooling and experience.

It does chap my ass though to see these 18 year old punks get an incredible opportunity to be in 98 and then not take it seriously. Fail classes, drop out only to be brought back in, get pushed through, act like total asses in class, etc, etc.

It does seem to have been curbed in recent years though. They are really taking the schooling seriously as of late. When i got in, there was close to 200 people accepted. Around 125 finished.

It's the selection process that bothers me more then anything. I don't have a problem with friends & family getting accepted. I just wish they were held to a higher standard because of it. 



> I do work for one of those 4 dolts now and he is sooooooooo stupid he would barely qualify as a piss poor laborer, but got his present job because of daddy and surely he must blow somebody to keep his job..


You shouldn't let it bother you. Look were your at now. Just think, you actually earned it.



> I know nepotism exist, such is life, but when it affects me it is MY LIFE.


That's the way of the world I suppose. But being a successful contractor who works in a high end niche all around the country, maybe it provided you with the drive that made you successful in the first place.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Years a go I had a total stoner working as a summer helper, WORTHLESS, always late, no tools, screwed up break, smoked constantly, took for ever when going for material. I kept telling the boss to fire him but he stayed on.

One day he tells he tells me he got in the A program, I asked him when he applied as they stop interviewing before he started work. He said he never applied they asked him to join. I kept asking him who to heck he knew or who he blew, he said no one. Finally I asked him where he lived, seems he lived with his grand father on McArthur Blvd. In Washington DC, right next door to the owner of the company I worked for the largest electrical contractor in DC. LIKE DUH!!!!


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

fortunately for me here in Texas it's relatively easy to get into the apprenticeship program. i worked for 10 months as a pre apprentice, but was accepted into the next starting class. we started out with 90 people in my class and ended up turning out 18 people. out of those 18 that turned out 2 were from multiple generation ibew member families and one of them was barely passable as a window licker hahaha. i worked open shop for 10 years before getting into the program and turned out at the tender age of 40 lol.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blusolstice said:


> fortunately for me here in Texas it's relatively easy to get into the apprenticeship program. i worked for 10 months as a pre apprentice, but was accepted into the next starting class. we started out with 90 people in my class and ended up turning out 18 people. out of those 18 that turned out 2 were from multiple generation ibew member families and one of them was barely passable as a window licker hahaha. i worked open shop for 10 years before getting into the program and turned out at the tender age of 40 lol.


Out of 90 apprentices 18 finished?

They made you serve an apprenticeship after having 10 years in the trade. THAT IS BS. Unless you were a total dolt and wasted 10 years in the open shop, making you serve a full apprenticeship, shows the utter stupidity of the IBEW.

Were you at apprentice wages this whole time? If so the contractors got a deal.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Oh believe me I understand completely.... I don't have a problem with friends & family getting accepted. I just wish they were held to a higher standard because of it.
> 
> Look were your at now. Just think, you actually earned it.


 
My new mantra: IBEW (Not Related)

Its like a badge of honor.

I hang it next to my other badge: NOT A SUCK PUMP


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My new mantra: IBEW (Not Related)
> 
> Its like a badge of honor.
> 
> I hang it next to my other badge: NOT A SUCK PUMP



The line of questioning usually goes like this,

Hey, how ya doing you got family in?

Nope.

Really, who you know, a an agent?

Nope.

Are you politically connected?

Nope.

........................................................_crickets chirping_..........


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Are you politically connected?.........


It never hurts to say, 'I am a hardcore lifelong democrat.'

Even if a man urps at the thought, it makes all the difference to say it.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

brian john said:


> Out of 90 apprentices 18 finished?
> 
> They made you serve an apprenticeship after having 10 years in the trade. THAT IS BS. Unless you were a total dolt and wasted 10 years in the open shop, making you serve a full apprenticeship, shows the utter stupidity of the IBEW.
> 
> Were you at apprentice wages this whole time? If so the contractors got a deal.


actually going through the apprenticeship was a course i choose and i'm glad i did, the education really is second to none. after ten years in an open shop i was capable of doing the work but had no idea how things actually worked. coming out of the apprenticeship you have a very good understanding of how and why electrical systems are designed the way they are. not to say that everyone in open shops lack that knowledge but by my experience there's always one or two and everyone else is simply a helper without the knowledge or experience. i prefer union because you can walk onto any job and know that every journeyman there is capable and has a broader knowledge and skill set than in an open shop.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

The union is not for all but I love what I do(the good and the bad) and do make personal efforts to help all working class with what knowledge I possess(much can be attributed to the IBEW and the labor law classes that they presented) Yes The IBEW have caused harm to others in the process of trying to create wages and conditions for their core group and all working class(a vision lost by many).
When I first came to this board it struck me strange that so many questioned intentions and beliefs in the IBEW but over time some of those who cast those posers have exposed them self as skewing the truth about their self. To me nonunion workers and union workers alike would not have benefits,wages,conditions without first the union fighting for the rights but also with nonunion following example to try and protect them self from abuse therefore we are good for each other.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Brother Noah





























I was dying to use that...THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blusolstice said:


> actually going through the apprenticeship was a course i choose and i'm glad i did, the education really is second to none. after ten years in an open shop i was capable of doing the work but had no idea how things actually worked.


You got NO EDUCATION when you worked open shop? Who's fault is that?





> coming out of the apprenticeship you have a very good understanding of how and why electrical systems are designed the way they are. not to say that everyone in open shops lack that knowledge but by my experience there's always one or two and everyone else is simply a helper without the knowledge or experience. i prefer union because you can walk onto any job and know that every journeyman there is capable and has a broader knowledge and skill set than in an open shop.


Must be your experience, I see and work with MANY excellent open shop men and many slacker union men and of course the other way around. 


As for walking into a job and knowing all the men are skilled, I have to say BALONEY as I noted I have seen it both ways. And not so much area specific as I have worked in many parts of the country.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> The union is not for all but I love what I do(the good and the bad) and do make personal efforts to help all working class with what knowledge I possess(much can be attributed to the IBEW and the labor law classes that they presented) Yes The IBEW have caused harm to others in the process of trying to create wages and conditions for their core group and all working class(a vision lost by many).
> When I first came to this board it struck me strange that so many questioned intentions and beliefs in the IBEW but over time some of those who cast those posers have exposed them self as skewing the truth about their self. To me nonunion workers and union workers alike would not have benefits,wages,conditions without first the union fighting for the rights but also with nonunion following example to try and protect them self from abuse therefore we are good for each other.


Noah, can you expand on that? 

I try to respectful to all until that person shows hisself to be against whats logical for the progression of our trade and all working class folks who just live one day to the next even yet so its good to understand what others are trying to say, and decipher their words, because communication is fundamental to mankind getting along and we can work together to advance our trade not just locally, but internationally.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

brian john said:


> You got NO EDUCATION when you worked open shop? Who's fault is that?


granted yes that was my fault, i really had no intention of staying where i was for the 10 years that i did which is a poor excuse at best but the truth.




[/QUOTE] be your experience, I see and work with MANY excellent open shop men and many slacker union men and of course the other way around. 


As for walking into a job and knowing all the men are skilled, I have to say BALONEY as I noted I have seen it both ways. And not so much area specific as I have worked in many parts of the country.[/QUOTE]

yea i've heard about that being very true in some locals, in my area the union is very weak and the open shops are populated with mostly immigrant labor. that has caused a large difference in bids placed by union shops vs non union shops, therefore we've had to collectively provide our customers with reasons to keep using union labor. quality of work and getting done early and under budget have been keys to doing that. but honestly we only account for about 4 maybe 5 percent of the work here so the non union shops really don't even bother with us.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

I personally believe that you should work AT LEAST a year as a pre-apprentice (glorified helper, sh*t-A$$, Lower than well dunk) before you get into school. That way you at least know the basics of being a good apprentice: picking up tools, staying a step ahead of your journeyman, wire pulling, bending conduit, etc etc.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> I personally believe that you should work AT LEAST a year as a pre-apprentice (glorified helper, sh*t-A$$, Lower than well dunk) before you get into school. That way you at least know the basics of being a good apprentice: picking up tools, staying a step ahead of your journeyman, wire pulling, bending conduit, etc etc.


And you'll know if this is the trade for you before any money is spent on your education..


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> And you'll know if this is the trade for you before any money is spent on your education..


And taking another hopeful apprentice (like the one who started the thread) that wants to make an honest living for himself and his family.

I'm going to take this time to vent:

I knew an "apprentice," we'll say his name is Jeff. Jeff just got into school and was waiting for school to start. His name was on the roll and he had purchased his books. Jeff knew I served in the military and he was interested in joining so he bugged me 7 hours of the work day to ask me repetitive questions about joining. After about 3 days of the same conversation and me working trying to keep up with my journeyman, talk to him at the same time, and him with his shoulder perched on the nearest wall. My journeyman pulled me off to the side and told me to send the "twit" back to work. I tried not to be a d!ck and used him as a gopher to get material and what not. But he didn't know an LB from an LR nor compression opposed to regular emt set screw couplings. After of about 3 hours of trying to teach him the difference he still wanted to talk about nothing but the military. Needless to say I got fed up and lost my temper. I told him if he's going to be an apprentice he needs to get his head out of his you know what and to start listening and learning (Where was HIS journeyman). He didn't take this too well and came down with a bad case of diarrhea of the mouth. He began bad mouthing the union about letting people like me in. Also said something about he doesn't give a damn about anyone in the union and just wants to HOLD a job until he leaves for basic training (which he had no idea when, hadn't signed the first bit of paperwork) and had planned to talk to the general contractor about getting on with his non-union electrical crew for $6 above 1st year apprentice pay and stay in school to boot. All in all he used the union to get away from his pizza delivery job and using the contractor as a "babysitter."

In conclusion, because I feel like I just finished writing an essay, he went to one day of class and dropped out. He took 1 of 60 slots available for class and cheated 1 of 538 that applied this year. Like brian john said and what I touched on my previous post, that reason I just used is exactly why it should be a mandatory 1 year working experience union/non-union before you're even considered for a spot that so many people bust their butts to get.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like your quote at the bottom APP-ELEX.

I too pay about three grand for every lay.

Last night I surfed the W4M personals while the old lady made dinner. Told her to make something I liked, because I was shopping for her replacement.

P.S. There's no helping douche bags like that kid.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Last night I surfed the W4M personals while the old lady made dinner. Told her to make something I liked, because I was shopping for her replacement.


What the hell did we do before craigslist anyway???

Sitting at the bar and actually have to put work into talking to women just to get their name, pfffffft. 

Craigslist has it cataloged.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

brian john said:


> And you'll know if this is the trade for you before any money is spent on your education..


Sounds like a plan but isn't a first year apprentice the same thing?


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

smb43432 said:


> Sounds like a plan but isn't a first year apprentice the same thing?


He's talking about working as an unindentured apprentice (helper) which will
usually weed out all the people not suited for construction work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

smb43432 said:


> Sounds like a plan but isn't a first year apprentice the same thing?


Not really once in the program they take a slot from someone that MIGHT truly want to be an apprentice.

Once in the program this cost money, he drops out wasted money.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I know all this, my dad is part of the union as hasn't heard about anyone hiring helpers.

If I get in I do not plan on dropping out.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, well...In that case, i'll tell you what one of my buisness mgr's told me. You're not going to get rich doing this line of work but it is honest work and it's a good living. It's a good living to raise your family on.

8 hours work for 8 hours pay. Work hard and your contractor and your local will work hard for you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

App.Electrician said:


> Wow, well...In that case, i'll tell you what one of my buisness mgr's told me. You're not going to get rich doing this line of work but it is honest work and it's a good living. It's a good living to raise your family on.


You can get rich doing this, I know lots of apprentices that now own MAJOR contracting firms, and if you enjoy your job, make a living wage and are genuinely happy, you are richer that many with money.





> 8 hours work for 8 hours pay. Work hard and your contractor and your local will work hard for you.


Good advice BUT nobdy consistently works 8 hours in a day. Hell with coffee breaks you are already down to 7:15 hours work.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it was more of a figure of speech than anything.


----------



## Clutch (Jul 25, 2010)

*Almost a year*

I applied tested and interviewed in the summer of 09. I got a letter in November of 09stating they werent taking apprentices. August of 2010 I got a phone call offering a position into the apprenticeship. I had since found a new job and given up hope. But I made the change and I am happy because of it. My goal is to get the apprentice of the year award and finish class with the top GPA. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I applied tested and interviewed in the summer of 09. I got a letter in November of 09stating they werent taking apprentices. August of 2010 I got a phone call offering a position into the apprenticeship. I had since found a new job and given up hope. But I made the change and I am happy because of it. My goal is to get the apprentice of the year award and finish class with the top GPA. Good Luck to you all.


good luck, i got the golden kleins award my third year and missed apprentice of the year after all five years by 2/10ths of a point. it's definitely something to shoot for and the cash prizes don't hurt either lol.


----------

